# Front end respray



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Just after a few opinions from you good people.

I've just had a front end respray done. Main reason for respray was because of my front bumper and bonnet being peppered with stone chips.

Now, when looking at certain angles and in certain light, would you expect to still be able see where a lot of the stone chips were once the the new paint job had been completed?

Needless to say, I can see where a lot of them were and wasn't expecting to. Is that unrealistic of me?


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

No, you shouldn't see any at all.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What did you ask the painter to do any how much did you pay for a front end respray?


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Kerr said:


> What did you ask the painter to do any how much did you pay for a front end respray?


Respray front bumper and bonnet because it's chipped to hell.

Split down of price... 370+vat for bonnet and bumper, plus 120+vat to blend into wings. Was initially told that bumper would be taken off and fully primed before painting, also bonnet would be fully primed before painting, neither of which was done.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

pugoman said:


> Respray front bumper and bonnet because it's chipped to hell.
> 
> Split down of price... 370+vat for bonnet and bumper, plus 120+vat to blend into wings. Was initially told that bumper would be taken off and fully primed before painting, also bonnet would be fully primed before painting, neither of which was done.


That's really taking the mick: I'd demand that it is done as promised to the right standard.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think they're trying to pull a fast one, bud. You should most definitely not be able to see where the chips were before. They've cut corners and haven't prepped the panels properly before spraying, hoping you wouldn't notice. 

Definitely take it back and get it done properly. 

Hope you get sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Take it back, get what you paid for.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys. This is now potentially solved. Car has been booked back in to be done properly. I'll comment again next week once done.

Cheers.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As per cookies post.

hope it comes back looking how it should for you.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cowboys you get a respray because you have damage :thumb: so getting it back and you still have the same damage  makes me think why the hell are you sending it back to them you should be asking for a full refund back.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

From experience, I know that you have to explicitly say what you want done and assume nothing - which if you've told them it was due to stone chipping, you have. Hopefully they'll do the job you had wanted the first time round.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

The whole bonnet should have been stripped right back to bare metal followed by a respray


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

bigalc said:


> The whole bonnet should have been stripped right back to bare metal followed by a respray


This wont usually be done I would think, unless its a proper restoration job. I think they would normally scuff it, filler glaze on the chips then primer and paint. Sounds like they might have just primered and painted.

But If you paid to get rid of stone chips, you should not see any at all.


----------

